# starting to play again



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Been struggling a bit with trying to make sure I have a little downtime as possible as when I get bored I get more depressed it seems like, haven't played a guitar since I was a kid and have been thinking about it more and more as of late so I'm re-teaching myself (and getting some help from my ipad lol) anyway got an ibanez electric acoustic here's some pics


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Guitar*

Good Looking Guitar!

Don't leave it in the case just to look pretty. Get it out and play it. Playing takes practice. Enjoy! C2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive been playing on and off for 16 years and it kills me not to have enough time to pick a little now and then. Play when you can and youll feel better, or at least i do. Its like therapy for me it seems. Nice axe!


-mac-


----------

